# Why can't I delete books from the HDX cloud?



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

I recently upgraded from my Fire HD 7" to a new Fire HDX 7".  All has been great with one exception:

I had about 1,000 books on my old HD.  When I unregistered the device the books disappeared, just as they should have.  I then registered the HDX and sync'd it with my Amazon account, which brought down a few apps and all 1,000 books.  This took a LONG time but seemed to work fine.

My normal routine with a finished book on the HD is that I delete it from the Amazon cloud, then sync the HD to my Amazon account, which would remove the book from my home page, from the Books/Device page, and from the Books/Cloud page, just as it should.  With the HDX, deleting from the Amazon cloud then syncing to the HDX makes no changes to the HDX.  So I deleted the book from the HDX Book/Device which removes it from the Device and home pages, but it is still on the cloud.  I've tried syncing multiple times and I've tried restarting the HDX, but the deleted books still show on the Book/Cloud page.  Interestingly enough, books that were not part of the original books from the HD seem to delete completely.

FWIW, I did try Mayday but the support person who I talked to did not know what to do and has supposedly passed this problem on to a higher level.  In the meantime, I thought I'd ask here if anyone has had this problem and knows of a fix?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a little unclear on what you're describing and whether it's a problem or is working as it's supposed to.

When you register a new device to your account, your books and apps do NOT automatically download to the device.  They stay in the cloud until you download them one by one.  That can be done from the device, or, for books, through Manage Your Kindle.

When viewing 'device' you will only see books on the device.  When viewing 'cloud' you will see all your books, with checkmarks next to ones you've downloaded.  The carousel will show the last few weeks worth of purchases/content accessed, but just because they're on the carousel does NOT mean they're on the device.

If you want to remove a book from the cloud completely, you have to go to MYK to do it, as far as I know.  I have never heard of being able to remove a book from the cloud via the device -- and I've had Fires since the first one 2 years ago.  You can remove it from favorites/home, from the device, and from the carousel, but not from your cloud. Or, at least, if you can or ever could I wasn't aware of it.  Certainly a possibility. 

If you do go through MYK to remove it entirely, you'll be warned that deleting it there removes it from your account and if you want it again you will have to re-purchase it.

It IS possible to delete apps from the cloud on your Fire without removing them from your account.  Then, the only way to put them back on the Fire if you want them later, is via the Amazon site.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Like Ann, I'm a bit confused on what you've been doing and what you're trying to do.

If you are looking at the book on your device on the Cloud, you press and hold and you get the option to remove it from the device.  If you do that, and then press and hold again, you do not get an option to delete the book from the Cloud, i.e., your Kindle library.  You would have to go to Manage Your Kindle to do that.

As Ann said, that's not an option; it is an option for Apps but not books.

Betsy


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you do go through MYK to remove it entirely, you'll be warned that deleting it there removes it from your account and if you want it again you will have to re-purchase it.
> 
> It IS possible to delete apps from the cloud on your Fire without removing them from your account. Then, the only way to put them back on the Fire if you want them later, is via the Amazon site.


I did delete the books with MYK and from my Books/Device page on the HDX. In spite of the fact that I synched the HDX, the books are still on the HDX cloud. If I click on a bogus book in my HDX cloud and attempt to download it, I get an error message.

I would appreciate information on deleting books that are in my HDX Cloud but no longer in MYK, can this be done?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MrBill said:


> I did delete the books with MYK and from my Books/Device page on the HDX. In spite of the fact that I synched the HDX, the books are still on the HDX cloud. If I click on a bogus book in my HDX cloud and attempt to download it, I get an error message.
> 
> I would appreciate information on deleting books that are in my HDX Cloud but no longer in MYK, can this be done?


Hmmm.... what's the error message you get? Not sure I've ever tried this on the HDX. I do know I had difficult permanently removing books from my Paperwhite--Ann and I were testing it the other day at lunch.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just tested it with a free book--deleted it from Manage Your Kindle, and then checked. It was in my books on my device and on my cloud until I synched. It disappeared from both after I synched.

I used a free version of "A Christmas Carol" that was talked about in another thread and it worked fine.


Betsy


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just tested it with a free book--deleted it from Manage Your Kindle, and then checked. It was in my books on my device and on my cloud until I synched. It disappeared from both after I synched.


That also happens with my HDX when I download a new title. It's the books that had been on my HD and later brought over to my HDX by syncing with MYK.

The error message I get when attempting to download one of these titles which is now appearing in my HDX cloud is:

*LICENSE LIMIT REACHED . . . You have exceeded the limit on the number of devices that can read this item. You may deregister any device no longer in use and delete the content, which will allow you to download this item. You may also purchase another copy from the Kindle store.*

This is pretty clear . . . Amazon thinks I still have the books on the HDX, but this is not the case since I have deleted them both from my device and from MYK.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MrBill said:


> That also happens with my HDX when I download a new title. It's the books that had been on my HD and later brought over to my HDX by syncing with MYK.
> 
> The error message I get when attempting to download one of these titles which is now appearing in my HDX cloud is:
> 
> LICENSE LIMIT REACHED . . . YOU HAVE EXCEEDED THE LIMIT ON THE NUMBER OF DEVICES THAT CAN READ THIS ITEM. yOU MAY DEREGISER ANY DEVICE NO LONGER IN USE AND DELETE THE CONTRNT, WHICHW


OK, I'm really confused, sorry!  Most books on Amazon have a six device limit. Once you've had it on six devices, you have to remove it from one device in order to download it to another.

Books are not brought over to the HDX by synching with MYK. They will only appear on your cloud, unless you went to each book individually and downloaded them.

And if the book is already on the device, which is what I thought you indicated in your original post, you shouldn't be getting the device limit message.

It sounds like you're trying to download the book to your device and hitting the limit. If you don't have the book on six other devices, sounds like you'll need to call Kindle CS (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here. ) This isn't really the kind of issue that Mayday is good at, from my experience. It has to do with account issues, not device issues, which they're better at.

If I've misunderstood, I apologize...

Betsy


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Books are not brought over to the HDX by synching with MYK. They will only appear on your cloud, unless you went to each book individually and downloaded them.
> 
> And if the book is already on the device, which is what I thought you indicated in your original post, you shouldn't be getting the device limit message.
> 
> It sounds like you're trying to download the book to your device and hitting the limit. If you don't have the book on six other devices, sounds like you'll need to call Kindle CS (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here. ) This isn't really the kind of issue that Mayday is good at, from my experience. It has to do with account issues, not device issues, which they're better at.


Firstly, I accidentally posted the message when it was still in draft format and that is what you responded to . . . that has been corrected.

I also got the feeling that Mayday may not be the right people to fix this problem, I'll call Amazon tomorrow!

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Let us know!


The problem is solved!

I probably made a mistake when I deregistered my HD and then registered my HDX with the same name. After registering the HDX, I went to MYK "Manage Your Devices" where I found that I had two Kindles registered to me: "Bill's Kindle" and "Bill's Kindle Cloud Reader".

To attempt to fix the problem, I first downloaded a test book to my HDX and synched the HDX to the MYK cloud.

Next, I deregistered both of these Kindles, then registered the HDX, renaming it "Bill's HDX". The account "Bill's Kindle Cloud Reader" did not show up again in MYK.

I checked my HDX and found that all books were gone, just as I would expect. So I synched the HDX to MYK, then gave it 1/2 hour or so to ensure that all the links appeared in the HDX Cloud.

Next I clicked on the test book in the HDX cloud to download it to my device. I then deleted it from the MYK cloud and synched the HDX. The test book had been showing in the HDX's cloud, device, and home page, but now it was gone from all three locations!

I'll be testing this again as I finish more books, but my guess is that the problem is resolved without my having to call Amazon's customer support.

BTW - I just checked and found that I have exactly 1,000 books and 7 apps on the HDX . . . you can see where my interests lie!  I'm wondering if the large amount of books I have on the device caused the hiccups? I would think not, but what do I know?

Thanks everyone for the help!

- Bill


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I bet the problem was that you'd given two devices exactly the same name . . .even if you didn't own both of them at the same time.  Glad you got it sorted.


----------

